# Mixing Essential Oils



## Oscott (Apr 22, 2020)

When I mix essential oils, for example, grapefruit and tea tree. Is it better to mix and still shoot for .5oz per lb combined or do I double and add each oil at .5oz per lb? Doubling just seems will make the scents overpowering.

I know that it will not always be 50/50 depending on the power of the oil. Just though I would get some pointers.

I want to ask before experimenting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 22, 2020)

The EOCalc.com website is a great place to learn about blending EOs and usage rates.


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2020)

Oscott said:


> When I mix essential oils, for example, grapefruit and tea tree. Is it better to mix and still shoot for .5oz per lb combined or do I double and add each oil at .5oz per lb? Doubling just seems will make the scents overpowering.
> 
> I know that it will not always be 50/50 depending on the power of the oil. Just though I would get some pointers.
> 
> I want to ask before experimenting.


You would still use just .5 oz of the blend.


----------



## Adri71 (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm interested in blending lemon and tea tree but not at a 50/50 ratio.  I think the tea tree is dominant and I've read that citrus scents tend to fade so I'm wondering if I need to do a 60 lemon 40 tea tree mix.  What do you think?


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Oscott said:


> When I mix essential oils, for example, grapefruit and tea tree. Is it better to mix and still shoot for .5oz per lb combined or do I double and add each oil at .5oz per lb? Doubling just seems will make the scents overpowering.
> 
> I know that it will not always be 50/50 depending on the power of the oil. Just though I would get some pointers.
> 
> I want to ask before experimenting.


No need to double it, but you might want to consider using different ratios of possibly something else instead of grapefruit. Citrus EOs like lemon, orange, grapefruit are usually hard to retain scent-wise in CPS. Tea tree on the other hand does stick around. If you are looking to add a layer of citrus to the blend you may want to consider adding something else as well. For instance, if I want a lemony scent I usually add may chang, lemongrass and or bergamot.



Adri71 said:


> I'm interested in blending lemon and tea tree but not at a 50/50 ratio.  I think the tea tree is dominant and I've read that citrus scents tend to fade so I'm wondering if I need to do a 60 lemon 40 tea tree mix.  What do you think?



If you are looking for a lemony scent that stick around, you might want to consider may chang, lemongrass and or bergamot EOs. Lemon EO will definitely fade  in CPS as much as I wish that it didn't.


----------



## Adri71 (Apr 23, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> If you are looking for a lemony scent that stick around, you might want to consider may chang, lemongrass and or bergamot EOs. Lemon EO will definitely fade in CPS as much as I wish that it didn't.



Do you think my soap would end up smelling like a weak tea tree?


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Adri71 said:


> Do you think my soap would end up smelling like a weak tea tree?


Depends on the amount. How much total are you thinking about adding? e.g. grams per kg or ounces per lb
Here's a great resource from Kenna of Modern Soap Making on using essential oils in soap – she's awesome and so generous with the info that she shares on all aspects of soap making:








						Using Essential Oils in Soapmaking: Answers to Common Questions
					

Do you have any questions about using essential oils in soapmaking? I answer common questions about fading, anchoring, discoloration, and so much more in this FAQ.




					www.modernsoapmaking.com


----------



## Adri71 (Apr 23, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> Depends on the amount. How much total are you thinking about adding? e.g. grams per kg or ounces per lb
> Here's a great resource from Kenna of Modern Soap Making on using essential oils in soap – she's awesome and so generous with the info that she shares on all aspects of soap making:



I'm making a 64 ounce batch and I was going to use a total of 3.20 ounces of essential oils.  I used the Bramble Berry Fragrance calculator, which I've used in the past with good success but I'm definitely open to trying new resources like the one you recommended.  Bramble Berry suggests using a max of 1.92 ounces of patchouli for the whole batch so I was thinking maybe using 40% patchouli and 60% tea tree since patchouli is so strong.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Adri71 said:


> I'm making a 64 ounce batch and I was going to use a total of 3.20 ounces of essential oils.  I used the Bramble Berry Fragrance calculator, which I've used in the past with good success but I'm definitely open to trying new resources like the one you recommended.  Bramble Berry suggests using a max of 1.92 ounces of patchouli for the whole batch so I was thinking maybe using 40% patchouli and 60% tea tree since patchouli is so strong.


Oh I thought you were looking to blend lemon and tea tree. I would be hesitant about mixing tea tree with patchouli. I don't think they compliment each other overly well (could be wrong). Scents that blend well with tea tree include, bergamot, eucalyptus, lavender, rosemary, peppermint, ylang ylang, black pepper, basil.


----------



## Adri71 (Apr 23, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> Oh I thought you were looking to blend lemon and tea tree. I would be hesitant about mixing tea tree with patchouli. I don't think they compliment each other overly well (could be wrong). Scents that blend well with tea tree include, bergamot, eucalyptus, lavender, rosemary, peppermint, ylang ylang, black pepper, basil.



I changed directions without announcing it, I'm sorry!  I realized that I didn't want a weak lemon so I went through my oils and found patchouli.  On a lark I googled tea tree and patchouli and lo and behold, it's a thing.  I smelled them together and it's pretty intriguing.


----------



## Belindasuds (Apr 23, 2020)

Adri71 said:


> I changed directions without announcing it, I'm sorry!  I realized that I didn't want a weak lemon so I went through my oils and found patchouli.  On a lark I googled tea tree and patchouli and lo and behold, it's a thing.  I smelled them together and it's pretty intriguing.


lol all good! I thought I was confused anyway (it happens all to easily these days). Would love to hear how it turns out in the finished soap!


----------



## Adri71 (May 12, 2020)

Belindasuds said:


> lol all good! I thought I was confused anyway (it happens all to easily these days). Would love to hear how it turns out in the finished soap!



It's only been ten days but my tea tree patchouli soap smells really nice.  It has mellowed from being an overwhelming pine-sol scent to a fragrant woodsy, slightly medicinal fragrance.  It'll be interesting to see what the next four weeks bring.


----------



## Belindasuds (May 17, 2020)

Adri71 said:


> It's only been ten days but my tea tree patchouli soap smells really nice.  It has mellowed from being an overwhelming pine-sol scent to a fragrant woodsy, slightly medicinal fragrance.  It'll be interesting to see what the next four weeks bring.



Thanks for the update @Adri71 that sounds lovely!


----------



## soapgeek (May 20, 2020)

Adri71 said:


> I changed directions without announcing it, I'm sorry!  I realized that I didn't want a weak lemon so I went through my oils and found patchouli.  On a lark I googled tea tree and patchouli and lo and behold, it's a thing.  I smelled them together and it's pretty intriguing.


Hi Adri71,

Have you used dark patchouli or regular patchouli - I'm just curious...


----------



## Adri71 (Jun 11, 2020)

soapgeek said:


> Hi Adri71,
> 
> Have you used dark patchouli or regular patchouli - I'm just curious...


Sorry for the long delay in responding, life has been crazy.  No, I haven't used dark patchouli but I have used regular and I love it.  It's one of my favorite scents not just in soap.  I frequently burn incense and it's my go to stick.


----------



## lyndam (Feb 28, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> The EOCalc.com website is a great place to learn about blending EOs and usage rates.


Thank you for posting this!  I have been struggling with wondering how to figure this out!


----------

